# XD 9 or 40



## CLEMCO51 (Dec 24, 2006)

Brand New to the Forum, young in age, but grew up around guns


I am wanting to buy an XD, I was thinking about getting a 9, .40, .45

since they dont make the .45 ACP in a Sub Compact 

it is now between the 9 and 40, unless Springfield releases a .45 acp at the shot show


Need some help from those of you who have them

likes and dislikes

pics of them with or with accessories are very welcomed

any opinions about the two calibers is also welcomed

this gun will be used for Home Defense, some plinking, Carry

Thanks


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I had the 9mm compact in my hand the other day and it felt real good. I have shot the XD.45 5" and it is a fine pistol. I might have bought the 9mm but they wanted $480+tax and I felt that was a little to high.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

There's a .45ACP compact XD on the cover of the newest issue of American Rifleman.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well now that sounds interresting Mike. Think I'll wait and see what it's like.


----------



## CLEMCO51 (Dec 24, 2006)

*torture test*

The XD .45 ACP are on every magazine lately..

they did a torture test on the xd 9 i believe.. they shot it over 20,000 times they started the torture test at 17,500.. they put it in mud, ash, sand, froze it, threw it off the mountain, ran over it,

i just dont know if they are going to release a Sub Compact .45 ACP at the Shot Show


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2006)

I have the XD 9 Sub Compact and think it is an awesome pistol. It is more accurate than my Walther P99 .40 and I just love the way it feels in my hand. The XD's get a lot of love on this and other forums and for good reason. They are fantastic weapons at a great price. If you shoot a lot, get the 9, if only for home defense, get the .40. Either way, you won't be sorry. I am a very happy XD owner.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

CLEMCO51 said:


> The XD .45 ACP are on every magazine lately..
> i just dont know if they are going to release a Sub Compact .45 ACP at the Shot Show


My mistake, it's actually an ad covering the February issue of Shooting Times. It says "XD .45 ACP Compact Now Available." So evidently they intend to premier it at SHOT.

Or you can just look at www.springfieldarmory.com. It's on the main page.


----------

